# Orbea Onix Fitting Help.



## Baytt (Aug 21, 2009)

the bike shop recommended me a 56cm Onix, got a 100mm stem on it to begin with. was stretched out to much ( was my first road bike so no surprised. swapped to a 90mm till i could get a tad more flexible) 

not quite got the fit right yet.... its taking a while. 

had a set of 420mm bars with the 90mm stem and felt to crampt on the hoods and chest felt closed up when i was climbing with my hands on the flats. although there was no pain or discomfort.

so switched to a 440mm set of the same bars and a slightly longer stem. now got rediculus shoulder pain. 

bike shop thought it was miss alligned shifters so they set them up. the left shifter was slightly higher than the right ( 5mm ) 

pain is still there though, comes around after 5 miles now rather than 10-20 miles. 

any ideas ?

p.s had it for a year now lol still trying to get it right.  

Thanks


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 5'11.5" tall with 34 inseam and have a 54 cm '09 Onix. Switched from 120 to 100 mm stem. Helped hand pain a bunch. Was putting too much pressure on nerves in hands. 

The 57 cm Onix felt big to me. Bike shop said it was too big for me as well. 

Also beneficial was switched to thick cork bar tape with gel pads beneath. And flipped the stem to angle up.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

What's your inseam and arm length? I'm 5'11, 32"inseam. I'm typically about 1" longer in the arm than most my height. So say I prefer a 35/36 dress shirt sleeve over a 34/35.

I ride a 54cm 06 Onix with 110 stem. No problems. Perhaps a bit short in the stem by 10-20mm but as I'm older than I used to be it's OK. Frankly your should be able to ride an Onix all freaking day comfortably. Orca maybe not, Onix definitely.

It's really hard for us to say since we don't have all the details or know your style but I'll say that it's likely something's not your size and I'm going to say it's probably the frame. Just a guess but going with the odds. Compensating with a stem will really never get it right. Been there, done that, learned an expensive lesson.

Anyway severe, quick onset, shoulder pain isn't going to happen over 20mm of stem difference in 5 miles. Something else is probably going on. Perhaps your seat angle is causing to much pressure on your arms? If proper you really shouldn't feel like you need to hold yourself up. How's your abdominal/back strength? Good strength there will also take load off of your shoulders and arms. Getting more upright may take the pressure off but isn't probably the optimal way to do so.

Final advice - seek out a good fitter and get their opinion. The bitter pill may be the bike (Onix) just isn't for you in your current frame or any size.


----------

